# TPF Slideshow! - Roads Untraveled



## Parker219 (Jan 9, 2013)

First off, thank you to everyone in this forum for helping make this possible.  Even if you did not contribute any photos for this specific project, you are still involved somehow. Maybe you gave some one pointers that helped them take one of these shots, or maybe just "knowing" you were there to critique their photo made some one try a little harder to get THE shot.

I dedicate this project to everyone in this forum, any one who felt like they wanted to step out from the norm and take a road untraveled, and any one that hopes to inspire just one person from a photo they take.

So....here is is... roadsuntraveled100.swf

Yes you have to click a link to watch it, no you dont have to register or download anything.  

If the link gives you a plain white screen, it does that sometimes, just refresh it or try again in a couple minutes, since it is the internet, sometimes it loads slower during peak traffic times. Normally it is quick though.



Please feel free to leave your thoughts in this thread.

Some people wanted to be known as their real name in the credits or use a different name than their TPF name, but just to make sure I thank everyone as we all know and love them....Thank you: Derrel, Compaq, cgipson1, ceeboy14, Mully, TwoTwoLeft, Awiserbud, snowbear, Tuffythepug, AmberLynnParker, jake337, and binga63. 



Anyone can feel free to link this thread to their signature, or give out the link to the slide show to whoever they want to see it.




FAQ:
Q: You are just releasing this video, how do you already have a FAQ section?
A: I have shown versions that were 95% complete to some of the people who contributed pictures, so I have already gotten some feedback/questions.

Q: How long did it take for you to do this?
A: About 20 hours. Between asking photographers in this forum to use their pictures, to going through A LOT of photos to try and find the best fitting ones, and of course editing the slideshow. Note that the pictures have not been re-sized or edited in any way, the way I saved the pics is the way you see them. Also these pictures have been saved, added, saved, uploaded, ect so some of the quality has been effected. 

Q: What program did you use to create this? Would you use it again?
A: I used photo slideshow maker. NO- I would not use it again. I found out that I can only change the timing and duration of photos and transitions by FULL seconds. So my choices were either 1 second..2 seconds....ect. Well the beat/words of the song didnt always go perfectly, so I had to make due. Sometimes I wanted 1.43245 seconds for certain things!

Q: What can I do to help at this point?
 A: You can figure out how to put a .swf file on to youtube.com. That is not a supported file apparently. The converters I found did not work well, they made the video choppy and messed up the effect I was going for. Or you can give feedback on the project, share it with as many people as you can and even put the link to this thread or the video in your sig.

Q: I see a picture that is noisy, uneven, does not follow the rule of thirds! What should I do?
A: Find a high place to jump...no just kidding. The point was not to show off THE BEST photos this world has ever seen, the photos choosen fit the mood.  However you can send me a PM with a picture that you took that would be better than the picture that is in the slideshow along with how you want your name in the credits. Maybe I can swap it out.

Q: Did the people whos pictures you used know about the project?
A: Of course. I have sent countless PMs to the contributers and have gotten their blessings. I asked a total of 13 people if I could use their pictures and 12 said yes. 

Q: Why did you make this project?
A: Why not? It was fun and if it can help show photography off in a better light, then all the better.


----------



## Mully (Jan 9, 2013)

Parker ... Looks great!  I am glad to be a part of this video .... Your hard work paid off.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice work, Parker!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2013)

Way to go Parker! I'm glad to be a part of this endeavor as well. I liked the part in the FAQ where you wrote: "Q: I see a picture that is noisy, uneven, does not follow the rule of thirds! What should I do?
A: Find a high place to jump." lol!! That's the right attitude!


----------



## binga63 (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome ... nice job..


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 9, 2013)

Two thumbs up.    I enjoyed the music and, of course, the wonderful  photography !
As photographers and even wannabe photographers we all like the road less traveled sometimes don't we


----------



## Mully (Jan 9, 2013)

^^^^^^^  yes so much better than the end of the road.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 9, 2013)

Im glad you guys like it.


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jan 9, 2013)

An excellent effort, and awesome contributions. 

Bravo, all of you.


----------



## Awiserbud (Jan 9, 2013)

Only just had a chance to see the finished project, Its fantastic. well done parker219, you did a lovely job of putting them all together. sorry about the watermark issue, (but i'm glad i wasn't the only one) 
I have shared the link on my FB page too


----------



## Desi (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice!  really enjoyed the presentation of all those wonderful images.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Desi. Yes, I had a tough choice as there were a lot of amazing photos to choose from!


----------



## AmberLynneParker (Jan 9, 2013)

It was nice to see my photos along side with these amazing ones.
It makes being a professional seem even closer. Nice job. 
Sharing this with my fb friends


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks good.  Glad you got the littler kinks worked out.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 9, 2013)

The hardest part about the kinks is once I fixed them on the slide show program, once I uploaded them, the timing was different!  So I kept having to go back, plus working with the full second restraint was challenging. 

Glad you liked it.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 9, 2013)

I know this is all positive energy and stuff, but I frankly don't get it.  Someone created a slideshow of other people's photos?  That seems sort of outside of the usual spirit of things. I know Parker had permission, and that's fine... but usually we post things WE did, not what others do?

I dunno.  Ignore me.


----------



## Mully (Jan 9, 2013)

^^^^^^ we might have to


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2013)

AmberLynneParker said:


> It was nice to see my photos along side with these amazing ones.
> It makes being a professional seem even closer. Nice job.
> Sharing this with my fb friends



I saw your foggy window/heart shot Amber...nicely done!!!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I know this is all positive energy and stuff, but I frankly don't get it.  Someone created a slideshow of other people's photos?  That seems sort of outside of the usual spirit of things. I know Parker had permission, and that's fine... but usually we post things WE did, not what others do?
> 
> I dunno.  Ignore me.



It's called a collective effort. Maybe you're familiar with that concept? See also: Collection. Compendium. Assembly. Collage. Montage. Album.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 10, 2013)

Derrel said:
			
		

> It's called a collective effort. Maybe you're familiar with that concept? See also: Collection. Compendium. Assembly. Collage. Montage. Album.



Yeah I still don't get it.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 10, 2013)

^ Did you even watch it?  If not, give it a shot. 

If you did watch it, as soon as it ended, the first thing you thought was..."I don't get it"?


----------



## manaheim (Jan 10, 2013)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> ^ Did you even watch it?  If not, give it a shot.
> 
> If you did watch it, as soon as it ended, the first thing you thought was..."I don't get it"?



I did.  And yup, don't get it.

You have to understand I don't generally think the way other people do.  Especially when it comes to people in groups.  It's just me.  I wouldn't say I'm wrong, but I'm clearly often alone in my perspectives.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 10, 2013)

Gotcha. Thats cool. I didn't expect 100 percent to get it.  

I sent messages to everyone that contributed so im curious to see if they are happy with how their photos were used.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 10, 2013)

Derrel said:


> AmberLynneParker said:
> 
> 
> > It was nice to see my photos along side with these amazing ones.
> ...



Yes, that and her other road pic were a great fit!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad to be a part of the contributor's list...and to see what other works were displayed. A worthy project, good time spent, good end.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 11, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're certainly entitled to your opinion as much as anyone else.  But with all due respect, it's a pretty simple concept;   combining images that were sought by a forum member and supplied by other forum members to create a visual backdrop for the music of LIncoln Park.   it's nothing more than that.  A fun project that, in my opinion succeeded quite nicely.
Kind of like the games that are going on here  with Visual Echos and Degrees of Separation...   you know.... just another way to use our photography in creative ways.  But if it didn't work for you that's ok too.    To  each his own.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 11, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> Glad to be a part of the contributor's list...and to see what other works were displayed. A worthy project, good time spent, good end.



Glad you liked it. By good end, do you mean you like how your photo finished things out? That was your photo of the person walking with the bright light correct? What was the story behind that pic?


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 12, 2013)

I wonder how many of the 300 plus thread views have watched the slide show?

Anyone have any ideas for the next slide show?


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 13, 2013)

Im thinking about doing a happier theme. Any use a good program for making slide shows?


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, so has any one found a way to put swf files on youtube? I know there has to be a way. Also if anyone that was involved wants a copy of this on a dvd, send me a pm with your address and I can send it to you.


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 9, 2013)

There may be a converter you can use to convert the file into something for Youtube. Some are free, some cost money. BUT, some of the money ones will have free trials. The trick is finding a free trial one that will let you do the whole file and not just the first 20 seconds or something. 

That was a great video, id be totally stoked to see an image of mine end up in someone's project like this. Well done Parker.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 9, 2013)

Derrel said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is all positive energy and stuff, but I frankly don't get it.  Someone created a slideshow of other people's photos?  That seems sort of outside of the usual spirit of things. I know Parker had permission, and that's fine... but usually we post things WE did, not what others do?
> ...


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 10, 2013)

I must make Sabine look at this and then she'll be disappointed she didn't give you the photo you liked of hers (though unfortunately meanwhile all the originals of her photos from the States are "gone" because of a jammed harddrive, which would have given that particular photo an even extra honour...!). Maybe her being "the thirteenth fairy" jinxed her harddrive?


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 10, 2013)

LaFoto said:


> I must make Sabine look at this and then she'll be disappointed she didn't give you the photo you liked of hers (though unfortunately meanwhile all the originals of her photos from the States are "gone" because of a jammed harddrive, which would have given that particular photo an even extra honour...!). Maybe her being "the thirteenth fairy" jinxed her harddrive?




Oh wow, thats crazy. Sad to hear about the harddrive!


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 10, 2013)

Blitz55 said:


> There may be a converter you can use to convert the file into something for Youtube. Some are free, some cost money. BUT, some of the money ones will have free trials. The trick is finding a free trial one that will let you do the whole file and not just the first 20 seconds or something.
> 
> That was a great video, id be totally stoked to see an image of mine end up in someone's project like this. Well done Parker.




Thank you. Now that I have all the pictures in order and most of the hard work is done, maybe one day I will take the time to just start a windows movie maker project, so I can save the finished product as an AVI or MWV, which then I can upload to youtube.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bumping this since I am sure there are a bunch of new TPF members that have not seen this yet.


----------



## ksteep (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my, your photo's are so beautiful.


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 5, 2013)

^ I am assuming by "your photos" you meant everyone that contributed, only 4 were mine.

If so, thank you. I don't see see a lot of the people that contributed anymore, which is a shame.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 5, 2013)

People come and go.  Sometimes I've gotten tied up on other things and don't post for days.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well I am glad I uploaded this to the web, as my hard drive crashed that had this project on it. I had my pictures backed up, but this project wasn't on another hard drive, so it will have to stay how it is....forever.

I just watched it again for the first time in a year, and I think it still holds up. I will check back in another year! ha


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Dec 22, 2016)

bad link now: roadsuntraveled100.swf  (http://megaswf.com/s/2545986)


----------

